# Some knives we widdled...



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

It's been a while since i've posted some new work so here we go: My buddy and I finished two knives with some unique characteristics to them so here's some pics to share and descriptions:
1) Fossilized Woolly Mammoth tooth handle with Damascus steel and hand filed vine design down the entire length of the blade with 3 thong holes. This was for my hunting partner and i thought he was a little crazy wanting 3 holes in his knife but I kinda like it now that it's all said and done.
2) Same blade design I call the M.R. Hunter in 7.5" OAL with a Claro Walnut bolster but the light brown wood is actually curly maple that came from my friends family barn in Australia that was well over 100 years old! Fun stuff. We have about half a board left and want to make a couple for ourselves. Cased them both in deerskinned lined sheaths by Mr. Long.
Thanks for looking all and hope everyone has a great hunting season!
(www.mrknives.com for some additional photos of these and how-to's)


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

simply beautiful.....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful knives.
Ken


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

sweet


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Dangit, nice brother.


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks all and thank you Coupe - hope all's well with you and yours brother!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

love the first one!! do you sell them? or take custom orders??:biggrin:


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> love the first one!! do you sell them? or take custom orders??:biggrin:


Thanks mars. These are sold but i do keep a wait list if you'd like. Shoot me a pm if you decide you want one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

pm returned Jolly and others, thank you guys for the kind feedback!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking knives - exceptionally sharp, clean filework.


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

Mick R. said:


> Great looking knives - exceptionally sharp, clean filework.


thanks you Mick -my problem is if you want to keep it clean you have to keep buying new files, wish I could find a place to get a bulk discount  Appreciate the kind remarks guys, thanks!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

beautiful knives


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you a member of the guild?


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

sorry such a late reply. No, I've not considered yet becoming a member of the guild but are members of the Texas Knifemakers & Collectors Association


----------

